
Are You a Devops or an SRE? - markferree
https://medium.com/engineering-varo/are-you-a-devops-or-an-sre-6014c6f08daf
======
smn1234
I like this: 'When I first joined Varo, I was warmly welcomed by the quote
“The mission of a DevOps team is to eliminate itself “ at the top of our
confluence page. We all knew that asking people nicely to follow the rules
would eventually no longer be an option, and tools and guardrails need to be
constructed and maintained. Tasks that were once easily handled manually by an
individual will inevitably grow in frequency to begin to exclude work on long-
term projects. The goal of a Devops team in this stage is to ensure that
efficiency stays constant and that observability doesn’t decline with their
increased scale.'

